# Heeling



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

So, after almost a year working on focus work in the mirror, we have finally progressed to actually moving now. I'm planning on having everything cleaned up for our BH at our club trail coming up in early Dec. I'm very pleased with our progress with working around distractions given how reactive my dog was a year ago.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

You should be pleased....looks great....dogs gotta know it has done well also.

SuperG


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

That's impressive! Awesome job!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

You guys look good. Smile, there's no stress till the end of November, Lol.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I'm so impressed. You look beautiful together. Great work!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Good job. Taking your time to build that foundation will pay off in the end.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

SuperG said:


> You should be pleased....looks great....dogs gotta know it has done well also.
> 
> SuperG


Of course, which is why I speak of 'our' progress. Bijuu is a great partner, we had a rough start, but we're making it happen. I look forward to trailing with him.




sebrench said:


> That's impressive! Awesome job!


Thanks, we're working hard!



Steve Strom said:


> You guys look good. Smile, there's no stress till the end of November, Lol.


I think I'll be cheesing big time on trial day.



LuvShepherds said:


> I'm so impressed. You look beautiful together. Great work!


Thank you!


lhczth said:


> Good job. Taking your time to build that foundation will pay off in the end.


My trainer says the exact same thing. "The dog always reverts back to it's foundation when stressed," he says.


----------



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

simply put....WOW


----------



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

jaudlee said:


> simply put....WOW


We're on the right track! I'll try to periodically update on our progress, but it's rare that I have someone to electronically document things.


----------

